# We're getting our mice on Sunday!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, our mice (Erica08's babies) will be fully weaned by the end of this week, so I decided we might go get them Sunday instead of waiting a whole week longer. I just couldn't wait. My son is excited, but I think I am probably more excited.  I picked up 2 more 10 gallons with screen lids for free of freecycle, so now we have 3 good tanks. That way if we fall for more than 3 mice we'll have a place to put them.

Here's a few pictures of the mice we can pick from...

White Satin Doe w/tail spot


















Champagne doe and ry dutch


















Black and white dutch


















Black banded with head spot


















Strictly on color and cuteness... Which one would you pick? I do intend to take personality into consideration before choosing, but for now I'm looking at appearance alone.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Are some of these pictures coming across HUGE? Because I resized them on photobucket to be small sized, but here they look GIGANTIC.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

They look fine here, sometimes it takes your own comp a while to realise they've been resized, mine does it too.

They all look adorable :love1 I'm rubbish at choosing lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you're getting a nice assortment. The markings on the dutch are very good.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I do love the 2 dutch myself. They're right at the top of my list.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i do like the dutch  also i personally love white satins, they are all gorgeous TAKE THEM ALL :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

kerryann said:


> i do like the dutch  also i personally love white satins, they are all gorgeous TAKE THEM ALL :lol:


Hey! That's not helping. :lol: You're suppose to tell me I really only NEED 3 mice.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

shadowmouse said:


> You're right! I really need ALL the mice


Fixed your post :lol:


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep, you need all of them.

Strictly on cuteness, I vote the first 3.

I'm happy for you that you are finally getting them!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to have this selection available to me...I would take the satin, the grey (dove) one with a head spot, the dutch for sure, and then I really like the black banded with head spot (last one) I think that's more then 3 though


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> I would love to have this selection available to me...I would take the satin, the grey (dove) one with a head spot, the dutch for sure, and then I really like the black banded with head spot (last one) I think that's more then 3 though


So you think the one is Dove, not champagne? Interesting. I like that one for size too. It just looks nice. I definitely open to more than 3. If I can't decide I might just have to take them all home. :lol: Nutty is right. I really need ALL the mice, if Erica will let me.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

glad everyone thinks they look good I haven't been doing this very long so it's very suspenseful posting pics of them  
As for taking all of them it really is more the merrier  they're more fun when you have multiples.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

LMBO!! Wow. You're not much help either Erica!! :lol: You know... my husband is out of town. Next week IS my birthday. :mrgreen: LOL. That will teach him to leave me alone for 10 days.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The grey one does look like a dove to me assuming the eyes are pink like I think they are, black eyes would be lilac. It could also be a diluted chocolate but I don't think so. Here is pictures and the genetic information of these for your own evaluation...http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/I.html. Take them all that'll teach him! :ange


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I would love it if she were a dove. I like that color a lot.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I think she's champagne, not dove. A dark champagne to be sure, but still champagne. I have a REALLY bright monitor here and I don't see any grey to her. I could be wrong though. I have 3 champagnes (although with poor color) and my darkest is almost exactly the color that is appearing on my screen. I even pulled up pics and put their coat colors right next to each other.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

How can you tell the difference between Dove and Champagne?


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Champagnes are more pink, doves are more blue. The gene that causes pink eyes changes the whole color of most standard colors to a diluted, so champagne is a pink eyed version of chocolate (which shouldn't have any black in their coat at all) , and dove is a dilution of black based colors. I think it's pretty easy to tell in person, but I haven't been around as much as some people! I'm just starting out with breeding. Also, my descriptions are EXTREMELY broad and not technical at all so don't take them too seriously if you're studying their genetics lol.

And I'm on a different computer now with a darker screen, and she DOES look like she could be dove. If I had looked at her on this screen I would have doubted she was a champagne too! That's why it's so hard to judge how a mouse looks on a screen as opposed to real life.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

When I get them home I will try to get some closer up pictures of their coats. I know poor Erica's camera is not focusing right at the moment, so that makes it hard to get close up pictures. I will eventually get good close up pictures of all the babies I get, then ask for some good evaluation of their colors.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking forward to it! Excited for you, thanks for allowing us to be part of your joy!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm just happy to have a forum to share it with. Not many people appreciate our excitement over mice.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I do believe she is champagne in person she has no blue tinge to her at all. It'd be nice if computer monitors were more standardized so it would be easier to tell on computer screens.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Those marked babies are stunners, though i may be biased as Black brokens / marked are my favorite kind haha. 
I know what you mean about others not sharing in the excitement, my friend's eyes just glaze over when i start talking


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I was talking about my mice and other critters with my mom and cousin and my cousin ask me where along the way I got screwed up lol :lol: most people don't get it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL. Poor us.

We can't wait to meet you tomorrow Erica.  We can hardly wait. Tomorrow is going to be better than Christmas. hehe.


----------

